# WTT SL30SH plus cash



## drumfisher_ (Jul 28, 2014)

Well fall drum fishin is just around the corner and im tryin to get ready. I would like to trade my slosh 30 plus some cash for a 7000 blue yonder. I dont have the rod clamp. The slosh has both white brakes and the red brakes are on the way because i had to order some. The factory brakes should work, my homemade brakes kept coming out but probably operator error. MAY consider other trades.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Would you sell it?


----------

